# What did your county get?



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Saw an interesting link today. It shows what military equipment is being distributed to police by county. Don't know if it's legit or updated very often. Wonder what they're gonna use it all for...

Military_equip_to_states Search and Report


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My county only got a few rifles, helmets, a generator and a truck.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

6 Rifles and a lot of plywood. 2- 308s and the rest were .223 Nothing unreasonable.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Full tracked apc. Value is $244,000 and Is the county I previously lived in that borders this county. 
My current county got two 5.56 rifles and seven magazines along with some shelving.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The county I used to live in got enough gear to outfit several company level units. The population of my former *county* is 1.28 million. Glad I bugged out of there. Life is better in the country.


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

My county got NADA!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

An MRAP and a wheeled assault vehicle (what ever that is) also a bunch of rifles. 
Well that was certainly interesting. If true.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

3 helicopters, and an armored assault vehicle. For a small, rural county.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh yea, and 18 rifles. I think that's more than the amount of Sheriffs Deputies we have.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mrap !


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We got enough gear to invade a small country. Lot of the black boot SWAT team ninja stuff. They sure look bad ass all dressed up with the finger less gloves and all.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like several .45's a few 5.56 and some 7.62's


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting link! The county we departed in Central PA was not not on the list -- not sure if that is good or bad. We were located in Central PA and, somewhat, isolated.

The county we now live in, Palm Beach, got a bunch of rifles and a truck or two. Big difference in value system and population!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My county got 5 pages of stuff. I wonder where they store it all.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Rifles,5.56,pistol automatic.45,40 goggles and some utility trucks.not too bad...for the largest county in upper Michigan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All joking a side we did get a lot of guns 5.56 and 308


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I only saw the Mine Resistant Vehicle as they call it in the parking lot.
But they got 3 other smaller trucks,4 556's,3 762's,22 bayonets,25 field packs @ $780 each , 17 reflex sights.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

16 - 5.56mm rifles and 3 - 7.62mm rifles. They report the value of the 7.62's at $138. Does that mean my Sheriff's dept is running around with 3 cheap Chinese knock-off AK-47s?

I know they have an armored truck. They must have bought that on their own?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a whole lot.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's five pages for my county.

Helicopter, MRAP, trailer mounted kitchen (um, can I has?), a night vision system worth over a 100k, bunch of trucks, a page full of night vision scopes... sorry, make that two pages full. Looks like I'm going to have to stock up on flash bangs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama wants to know what role the feds played in this. Say what it was the DHS that was passing it out here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What I find interesting is that the county we live in has a pretty conservative Sheriff and we just got some rifles. When I looked at Ramsey and Hennepin counties (both extremely liberal), they got several pages of stuff each. And not just guns but helicopters and and armored trucks as well. Plus a bunch of small stuff. Hmmm... Do you think maybe politics plays a role in what Sheriffs they are arming to the teeth and which they are not?

Self-arguement: Sheriff Joe in Maricopa county, AZ (hardly a friend of Obama) got 82 pages of stuff. Go figure???


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> What I find interesting is that the county we live in has a pretty conservative Sheriff and we just got some rifles. When I looked at Ramsey and Hennepin counties (both extremely liberal), they got several pages of stuff each. And not just guns but helicopters and and armored trucks as well. Plus a bunch of small stuff. Hmmm... Do you think maybe politics plays a role in what Sheriffs they are arming to the teeth and which they are not?
> 
> Self-arguement: Sheriff Joe in Maricopa county, AZ (hardly a friend of Obama) got 82 pages of stuff. Go figure???


 Same in Wisconsin


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

A salad bar valued at $3,400..... the fuq?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepperLite said:


> A salad bar valued at $3,400..... the fuq?


Michelle Obama made them include that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cannot figure it out. Maybe weighted towards Senate or House Reps and their ass kissing capability?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> What I find interesting is that the county we live in has a pretty conservative Sheriff and we just got some rifles. When I looked at Ramsey and Hennepin counties (both extremely liberal), they got several pages of stuff each. And not just guns but helicopters and and armored trucks as well. Plus a bunch of small stuff. Hmmm... Do you think maybe politics plays a role in what Sheriffs they are arming to the teeth and which they are not?
> 
> Self-arguement: Sheriff Joe in Maricopa county, AZ (hardly a friend of Obama) got 82 pages of stuff. Go figure???


Good point. The proof is in the pudding. The sheriff Joe bit is the linchpin though.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Saw an interesting link today. It shows what military equipment is being distributed to police by county. Don't know if it's legit or updated very often. Wonder what they're gonna use it all for...
> 
> Military_equip_to_states Search and Report


I'd say they are going use it to enforce laws.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I cannot figure it out. Maybe weighted towards Senate or House Reps and their ass kissing capability?


That could be it. Our Rep is Michele Bachmann. Enough said.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

CT does not "empower" county gov't. I think the numbers may include what is given to local gov't as well.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My county shows six ARs and twelve 12ga shotguns -- but the date was all back in 2006.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

MRAP and 3 trucks. None of which will do them anygood on some of the rual roads around the county. I can see the headlines now: "Sheriff's MRAP overturned taking a corner too fast killing a 6 year old boy playing in his yard."


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

About 20 sets of Night Vision, some 45's and some M4's. (x 30) and some 7,62 (15)..Not to0 bad.but how in the hell does a 7.62 value in a t $139.00? the M-4 is $499.00

I think it's good to give excess gear to the country, within reason..Do SWAT teams need APC's? Yes...but does every cop need a tactical load out? No. I hate seeing what we...in the DOD waste...and it would sicken you if you knew.... so I'd rather it come home and be distributed among the police...as long as it is not excessive...Nobody needs a Multi Launch Rocket system here...except for Texas on the border pointed south....and I'd vote yes on that...and for arizona...New Mexico can go **** themselves...along with COmmie-fornia. You get a pair of needle nose pliers to help you locate your balls or to pull your head out of your ass..whichever you feel is more relevant.


----------

